# Two kindles won't sync!



## KiwiDave (May 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, having some issues with my Kindles and wondered if anyone had any good suggestions.

The problem is that I can connect to my Wifi router no problems with both of them, but I cannot sync with amazon.  When I go "Sync & Check for Items", it seemingly checks, and then does nothing.  My 'Archived Items' folder is seemingly empty.  To my mind I should be able to view previously downloaded items etc from there - but there's just nothing there.  I can surf to the amazon store and browse no problems.  I cannot download any book samples (no error messages, I just never get them).  I can transfer content onto the Kindle via USB.

Both Kindles are 3rd generation Wifi only.  Both worked fine previously.  One is on v3.0.2, the other is on 3.1 (I will get mine to 3.1 when I can connect!).

What I've tried:
- restarting them
- turning off encryption on the wifi
- changing from WPA2 to WPA
- ensured that the MTU on the router is 1500 (someone had exactly the same symptoms as me with an MTU issue)

What's changed?
Since they were last working (they weren't used for a couple of months) I have changed to a different Wifi router (old one broke).  I think my wife's firmware must have auto-updated while the old router was still living.  This "new" router seems to be the obvious suspect, but given that I can connect and surf just fine on the Kindle via Wifi, and my PC works fine via the LAN, I'm not sure what could be going wrong.

The person who had the MTU issue said they'd run wireshark across the link to work out what wasn't working.  I'm not sure how he was able to snoop the traffic and pretty certain that I probably don't have the equipment to do so.  Is anyone aware of how to run a packet capture on the kindle itself?  Other ideas?

Things I haven't yet tried, and are leaving as a last resort:
- De-registering either Kindle, and re-registering
- Reset to factory defaults


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Are they registered to your account?  With no archieves and not being able to purchase books it sounds like they might not be registered yet.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

One possibility, as suggested above, is that the Kindles have lost registration, and I would look at that before you go any further, though since you mention de-registering and re-registering as a last resort I presume you've checked that.

The fact that you can browse from the Kindle would certainly make me believe that the wifi connection is OK, but the quickest way to check is to find another wifi network to connect to (a friends or a public one - McD's if you're that desperate  ) and see if it syncs then. This would quickly pin down whether it's wifi or something else.

You could check the 711 diag screen in case that tells you anything (Home, Menu, Settings and type Alt UQQ (711)), that's the only diags I'm aware of on the Kindle.

The only other suggestion I can make is call Kindle Customer Services - they may be able to spot something from their end which you aren't seeing.

Keep us posted!


----------



## KiwiDave (May 17, 2011)

Both Kindles are registered.  I de-registered and re-registered one of them to see if it made a different - no joy.

I've contacted Amazon and they don't have any suggestions that I have not tried.  The 711 page isn't providing any hints as to what is wrong (i.e. everything looks fine there).

I will see if I can find another wifi access point to see if the issue continues.


----------



## KiwiDave (May 17, 2011)

Finally got round to doing some more work on this.  My kindle was able to sync no problems via another wifi link, which narrowed the problem to being my router (as I had suspected).

Very strange.  Router had its firewall off, and completely standard config.  Factory reset didn't herald any results.  I figure it had a port blocked or it didn't like the protocol or something that Amazon was using ...

Managed to find some new firmware for the router, and bingo we're all working.  
Horah.


----------

